# Coffee on a Narrow Boat



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

My set up, currently installed on a Narrow Boat on the Grand Union Canal in London.......

We had to re-balast the boat to compensate for the weight of the R120 (joking)....
























​


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

> We had to re-balast the boat to compensate for the weight of the R120 (joking)....


But it would be entirely understandable if that's what you did and would have shown true dedication (although this autocorrected to 'deviation' the first time around). Looking good and doubtless tasting good.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

What a lovely idea.

Sipping real, artisan coffee, whilst sitting on the deck of your boat watching the world go by....perfect....but maybe not today given the weather


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice - what coffee is the beast chewing up @Father_Java


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Currently using Temple Bar, it's roasted by a company called Pure Roast, they are based in Lisburn, Northern Ireland. Makes a nice espresso and good for milk based drinks as well. Their Italian Passion is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice to see another boater with coffee gear aboard!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Where are you moored?


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Where are you moored?


Currently moored near Paddington but may have to move due to floating market being held here during the coming week.


----------

